# Inkasso dubios: Firma droht mit irreführendem Urteil aus Wiesbaden



## technofreak (12 September 2008)

> Mit einem neuen Trick versuchen die umstrittene Firma Online Content Ltd. und ihre Anwältin K. G., Internetnutzer zur Zahlung von fragwürdigen Forderungen zu bewegen. Sie berufen sich dabei auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden (Az. 93 C 916/08 – 41), das eine Zahlungspflicht für Seiten wie routenplaner-online.de zu belegen scheint. Doch das ist ein Irrtum.


der gesamte Bericht zum Urteil des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden hier

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...rspricht-mahnungen-von-katja-guenther-080915/


----------

